# Vintage Roemer's midget universal machine



## RayH (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all.  I'm a brand spankin new member (thanks to Gene) who has been blessed with a vintage saw / drill / lathe model maker's machine named midget universal, advertised in Popular Mechanics in the 1930's, that allowed my grandfather to scratch-build model ships, and my father to build a case for one of them while I watched as a "yout".  This machine and I need to get to work (to preserve my sanity and counterbalance a day's hard work).  Not sure I would ever attempt model ships (maybe if I won the lotto) but a turned pen seems like a great project. Does anyone here on this forum have one of these, or know about the mysteries of this machine's various attachments, chucks, tail stocks etc...? I would like to know if and when I need to graduate to a mini lathe given what I learn about the midget. It has a huge chuck (may not be original) and a powerful motor. The tail stock has wing nuts and a rotating pin and an extender bracket and a slider, and does not seem as the old ad in Popular Mechanics said (paraphrase) "to be a way to create fast and repeatable wooden objects".  Any help would be very much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome from northern Ohio. I'm sure someone here can help you.


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 7, 2012)

Photo Index - William C. Roemer - Midget Universal | VintageMachinery.org
Here is one with out the lathe attachment, Check out that forum for vintage machinery They might also be able to help. you might as well get your friend to show you how the lathe part works. It isn't something that is easily down on a forum by typing.
I would say that if you have enough parts to turn between centers, you could give it a go.
:clown:


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 7, 2012)

OK, welcome to IAP.

I have seen one of those on Ebay maybe a year or so ago. Looks like a weird contraption but I guess if you knew how to operate it it just work for something.

Ray


----------



## RayH (Oct 8, 2012)

*Here are some pics of Roemer's midget universal*

I did see the midget machine setup on the recommended link.  I would like to see an original product lineup showing attachments and jigs but it may be long gone or just packed away.  There is not much room for turning but probably enough for a pen.  The tailstock pin is fixed and makes a lot of racket unless lubed.  I  would like to find someone who has successfully modified one of these to a "live" one.


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 8, 2012)

With out an up close and personal, look see it will be hard to tell if and what can be done.
Back in the day late 60's we used white lead mixed with machine oil as a lube on the tail stock centers in the metal lathes. Had to constantly adding lube to the point area.
You probably will need a live center that has the long rod on it's holder, like the one in the photo's and then see how it works Rick or one of the other practicing machinists on this forum might be able to come up with a doable solution.
:clown:


----------



## RayH (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you PT.  Live center is probably my primary goal.  I know a gentleman who is fortunate enough to live on a rural airstrip who has a pole-barn style garage that contains 4 very old airplanes (My garage has 2 very old cars that are waiting for my repairs but I'm not goin there right now!).  He said of one of these beautifully restored planes that there are only 8 left in the country, a very close-knit users group to be sure.  I may need to go down a similar road to figure out this rig.  Even if I do not find the end of that road, the 3" saw is a gem and worth using and caring for this machine.  I would like to learn machining and woodworking but this lifetime seems very short and it's speeding up faster every day (I must be pretty busy).


----------



## asyler (Oct 9, 2012)

ray, welcome ,, what a great piece of equipment..


----------



## Jjartwood (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Ray,welcome.
Ray, count your fingers,I'm sure in the day that was one sweet piece of machinery but
for the expense and aggravation you may want to consider a low end "starter lathe"
From the pictures I see only one speed and I'll bet it's fast!
That way you can have the best of both worlds,make your pens and have the time to figure out the vintage lathe.
Just a thought


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 12, 2012)

Someone has to do it...

What's a "Yout"?


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 12, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> What's a "Yout"?


I believe that is New Jersing for youth as in some movie from a couple years ago! 
:clown:


----------



## RayH (Oct 13, 2012)

"Yout" is shorthand for "Youth" in the Chicago, Illinois area. I remember my father using it on me when I was quite young with that look on his face, that "hey yout, pay attention to what I'm showin you here so you don't hurt yourself some day" look. I think my grandfather used it on me also but those memories are lost in the mists of time (and the bubbles in many glasses of fine beer - always in moderation, never before noon on Sundays). And never before running machinery!!!


----------

